# Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?



## Stryke7 (5. Februar 2016)

*Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Ich nutze derzeit Ubuntu Studio,  und bin damit an einigen Ecken etwas unglücklich.  


Ich suche ein Linux, das halbwegs gute Performance bietet,  für das viel Software zur Verfügung steht und das mit Gnome läuft.  

Außer Mint  finde ich nicht viel, was mir gefallen könnte.  

Ich werde mir aber mal Debian anschauen. 


Was habt ihr denn so im Einsatz?


----------



## Gimmick (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Großes Softwareangebot findet man bei den üblichen Verdächtigen:

- Ubuntu und die Varianten davon
- SuSe
- Fedora
- Arch und die Varianten davon 

Gnome läuft auf allen.

Was stört dich denn momentan? Denn gut sind eigentlich alle.


----------



## Cheytac (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Nutze es zwar nicht selbst aber vielleicht Elementary OS? 

Basiert auf Ubuntu und stellt dementsprechend die gleichen Pakete zur Verfügung.


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Linux Mint Cinnamon


----------



## GatoTiger (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

androit


----------



## Abductee (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*



Widowmaker_1 schrieb:


> Linux Mint Cinnamon



Die beste Wahl für ein einfaches Umsteigen von Windows auf Linux.
Mint Mate für eher schwächere Rechner (Optik wie Windows 2000)
Mint Cinnamon für normale Rechner (bessere Optik)


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Großes Softwareangebot findet man bei den üblichen Verdächtigen:
> 
> - Ubuntu und die Varianten davon
> - SuSe
> ...



Mich stören aktuell eine Menge Kleinigkeiten.  Die Performance ist  unterirdisch,  ich habe tonnenweise Treiber-Probleme,  das System hat  diverse Bugs und Fehler.  
Eigentlich fand ich Ubuntu Studio immer sehr gut,  aber es ist wirklich zickig. 

Wie ist denn Arch?   Ich höre, dass sei erstmal etwas schwierig,  da ohne UI  etc.  Wie sieht es dan wirklich aus? 




Cheytac schrieb:


> Nutze es zwar nicht selbst aber vielleicht Elementary OS?
> 
> Basiert auf Ubuntu und stellt dementsprechend die gleichen Pakete zur Verfügung.


Hab ich schon öfter von gehört, das muss ich mir wirklich mal angucken.   Elementary OS  macht ein wenig die Mac OS Oberfläche nach, richtig? 

Meine aktuelle Oberfläche hat einen wilden Mix aus verschiedenen Einflüssen. 

kleines Foto:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Widowmaker_1 schrieb:


> Linux Mint Cinnamon



Ein Klassiker, habe ich eben bereits runtergeladen.  Hatte ich schon  mal für ca. 5 Minuten genutzt und es gefiel mir recht gut,  ich werde  das mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen.  Mit der Cinnamon Oberfläche ist  es jedenfalls verdammt schick. 


GatoTiger schrieb:


> androit



Android für den Haupt-PC?  




Ohja,  debian lädt gerade runter.  Alle fünf DVD Abbilder.  Könnte ne Weile dauern


----------



## turbosnake (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn Arch?   Ich höre, dass sei erstmal etwas schwierig,  da ohne UI  etc.  Wie sieht es dan wirklich aus?


Es gibt schon eine UI, nur keine GUI für die Installation.
Da schafft Architect Abhilfe Architect Linux download | SourceForge.net , auch wenn die GUI alles andere als schön ist erfüllt sie ihren Zweck.



> Ohja,  debian lädt gerade runter.  Alle fünf DVD Abbilder.  Könnte ne Weile dauern


Ich würde Debian nicht nehmen, da es keine aktuelle Software und unter Umständen auch Wlan-Sticks nicht erkennt.

Und wieso muss es GNOME sein?


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich würde Debian nicht nehmen, da es keine aktuelle Software und unter Umständen auch Wlan-Sticks nicht erkennt.
> 
> Und wieso muss es GNOME sein?


Es ist für den Haupt-PC,  also ist das aus Prinzip sowieso nichts kabelloses dran verbaut  


GNOME aus einem einfachen Grund:  KDE finde ich hässlich, Unity hat eine unterirdische Performance und ist einfach unübersichtlich,  und XFCE läuft ungefähr so fehlerfrei wie Windows 95. 


Gnome lief bisher immer anständig  und  man kann es auch optisch halbwegs ansprechend gestalten kann.


----------



## Laudian (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ohja,  debian lädt gerade runter.  Alle fünf DVD Abbilder.  Könnte ne Weile dauern



Wieso 5 DVDs ?

Davon abgesehen:
Ich benutze zwar selbst Debian, allerdings als Serversystem. Als Produktivsystem würde ich Debian jetzt nicht unbedingt empfehlen, dafür sind einfach zu viele Pakete nicht aktuell.

Allerdings +1 für Gnome, ist auch meine Lieblingsoberfläche für Linux Systeme


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Es ist zwar auch mit nur der ersten DVD ein vollständiges System,  aber dann kommen noch zwei DVDs mit Zusatzsoftware und zwei DVDs mit Updates.   

Naja mal gucken, Torrent läuft noch. 


Mint werde ich glaube ich zuerst installieren. 

Und ich überlege, ob ich Elementary auch noch hole.  Das Problem daran ist:  1) Es kostet Geld (wenn auch einen frei wählbaren Betrag),  und 2) Ich habe nicht die Zeit drei Betriebssysteme zu installieren und ausgiebig zu testen. 

 


Aktuell sieht es erstmal nach Mint aus.  Debian muss ich trotzdem kennenlernen,  und Elementary  behalte ich mal im Auge und schaue es mir demnächst an.


----------



## Laudian (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> zwei DVDs mit Updates



apt-get update
apt-get upgrade

Die 2 DVDs würde ich mir auf jeden Fall mal sparen... Wenn die Updates genauso groß sind wie das System, ist da definitv was verkehrt. Außerdem, was soll da alles an Software bei sein ? Die DVD-Version ist doch schon die Version mit unglaublich viel überflüssiger Software, ich benutze die CD Version ~.~

Und falls man doch mal etwas zusätzlich braucht...
apt-get install openoffice.org

Der Paketmanager ist auf jeden Fall eine schöne Alternative zum ewigen Downloaden von Setup.exe Datein


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Tja nun, keine Ahung aber sie haben es geschafft zwei DVDs fast vollständig zu füllen. 

Wenn ich mir angucke, dass mein PC heute allein 700MB  Updates gezogen hat,  halte ich das schon für möglich.


Eventuell kann ich ja später berichten was drin war


----------



## JPW (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Du solltest wirklich nur die CD Version nehmen und dann nur die Sachen die du brauchst installieren...
Ich glaube 5 DVDs zu downloaden ist übertrieben und nicht nötig.


----------



## Cheytac (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Und ich überlege, ob ich Elementary auch noch hole.  Das Problem daran ist:  1) Es kostet Geld (wenn auch einen frei wählbaren Betrag)



Ein frei gewählter Betrag ist auch 0 €. Was aber natürlich nicht bedeutet das es nicht gut wäre etwas zu spenden, falls du dich am Ende für elementary OS entscheiden solltest.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*



Cheytac schrieb:


> Ein frei gewählter Betrag ist auch 0 €. Was aber natürlich nicht bedeutet das es nicht gut wäre etwas zu spenden, falls du dich am Ende für elementary OS entscheiden solltest.



Klar,  wenn es mir tatsächlich gefällt, ist eine Spende von ein paar Euro aber auch absolut in Ordnung.


----------



## MCRappel (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Bin mit Manjaro (Xfce Version) äußerst zufrieden. Sehr performant, aktuelle Software, gute Hardwareerkennung und intuitive Bedienung über GUI.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Manjaro?  Das sagt mir gar nichts, muss ich mir mal angucken.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> GNOME aus einem einfachen Grund:  KDE finde ich hässlich, Unity hat eine unterirdische Performance und ist einfach unübersichtlich,  und XFCE läuft ungefähr so fehlerfrei wie Windows 95.


Es gibt mehr als nur die 3, aber das sind zu viele um sie alle aufzulisten.
Daher nur mal als Beispiele: LXQt und Enlightenment.



> Gnome lief bisher immer anständig  und  man kann es auch optisch halbwegs ansprechend gestalten kann.


Ich denke das bekommt auch mit KDE hin, wobei Stock weder KDE, noch GNOME wirklich schön sind.



MCRappel schrieb:


> Bin mit Manjaro (Xfce Version) äußerst zufrieden. Sehr performant, aktuelle Software, gute Hardwareerkennung und intuitive Bedienung über GUI.


Basiert auf Arch und ich wüsste nicht welche Vorteile es gegenüber dem bieten soll.


----------



## Zeiss (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich würde Debian nicht nehmen,* da es keine aktuelle Software *und unter Umständen auch Wlan-Sticks nicht erkennt.



Sorry, aber das ist falsch.

Bei Debian hast Du drei Zweige: stable, testing und sid. Stable ist für Server gedacht, absolut stabil, durchgetestet und stellenweise ältere Pakete. Testing ist die Vorstufe zum stable, da werden die Pakete getestet bevor sie ins stable überführt werden. Und sid steht für "still in development", alles das Neuste und ohne Garantie, dass es tut.

Ich habe seit Jahren Debian SID am laufen und nie irgendwelche Probleme gehabt, ich habe es auch noch nie hingekriegt mein System zu zerlegen.

Um Debian zu installieren reicht ein einfaches NetInstall Image, auf den Stick drücken, davon starten und das Basissystem installieren. Dann die source.list anpassen (auf testing oder sid) und das System upgraden. Danach die benötigte Software einfach nachinstallieren, fertig.

@Stryke7: Was hast Du denn wirklich für Probleme mit Deinem Linux, ich habe noch keine vernünftige Problembeschreibung gesehen, nur blah.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*



Zeiss schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist falsch.
> Bei Debian hast Du drei Zweige: stable, testing und sid. Stable ist für Server gedacht, absolut stabil, durchgetestet und stellenweise ältere Pakete. Testing ist die Vorstufe zum stable, da werden die Pakete getestet bevor sie ins stable überführt werden. Und sid steht für "still in development", alles das Neuste und ohne Garantie, dass es tut.


Ohne Garantie das es funktioniert, also kann man sid nicht mit einem Stable wo anders vergleichen.


----------



## Zeiss (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Sid ist auch was für jemanden, der sich mit Linux wirklich auskennt und alles fixen kann. In den 99% der Fälle ist Testing absolut ausreichend.

Ubuntu LTS ist Debian Testing (seit der Version 14.04 ist unstable) und die Ubuntu non-LTS setzt auf unstable auf, also sid. So viel zum Thema "kann man sid nicht mit einem Stable wo anders vergleichen"...


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*



Zeiss schrieb:


> @Stryke7: Was hast Du denn wirklich für Probleme mit Deinem Linux, ich habe noch keine vernünftige Problembeschreibung gesehen, nur blah.



Und deshalb willst du jetzt anzweifeln, dass es so ist?   



- Booten dauert mehrere Minuten  

- in den ersten Stunden, bevor preload seine volle Wirkung entfaltet,  läuft alles extrem schleppend

- die Browser ...   ich weiß nicht warum,  aber Firefox als auch Chrome laufen so grottenlahm als ob ich alles über 3G laden würde.  Das Problem ist nicht die allgemeine Netzgeschwindigkeit,  längere Downloads laufen mit den üblichen Übertragungsraten.  Es reagiert nur alles pervers langsam.   Davon mal abgesehen,  scheint es keine Möglichkeit zu geben brauchbar gut HTML5  Videos abzuspielen.  Man kann diese zwar aktivieren, aber der Player reagiert mit mehreren Sekunden Verzögerung und ruckelt bei längeren Videos.  Davon mal abgesehen:  Selbst hier im Forum machen die einfachen Textfelder Probleme ...       

- Tonnenweise Treiber-Probleme.  Grafikkarte, Maus, Tastatur, Soundkarte, egal was:  Die Treiber sind eine absolute Katastrophe. 

- Die Update-Politik hat irgendwie ein paar Major Problems.  Es kann nicht sein, dass die regulären, und als stabil angesehenen Betriebssystem- und Softwareupdates in dem Maße meine Programme,  selbst die vorinstallierten Programme mit deren Existenz die Publisher ja rechnen sollten,  abschießen.  Ich glaube, mittlerweile habe ich mehr Software hier installiert die nicht mehr funktioniert, als tatsächlich funktionstüchtige. 
Leider muss ich daraus schließen,  dass man auch bei diesem Betriebssystem am besten ganz auf Updates verzichtet.  Ich dachte immer, das wäre nur ein Microsoft-Problem,  aber da lag ich falsch.

- Ausgerechnet Ubuntu Studio,  dass ja auf den Produktiveinsatz von und mit Medien ausgelegt ist,  hat super viele Probleme mit Bild- und Tonwiedergaben aller Art.   Ich vermute mal, dass man hier so viel Spezialsoftware zusammengekippt hat, dass am Ende nichts mehr läuft. 

-  Anfangs hatte ich extreme Probleme das System stabil zu bekommen, das geht nun.  Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass ein Vanilla-Betriebssystem nicht alle 15 Minuten abstürzen sollte.


----------



## Zeiss (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Und deshalb willst du jetzt anzweifeln, dass es so ist?



Nein, ich will gar nichts anzweifeln, ich hasse nur so eine Fehlerbeschreibung wie "es tut nicht"...

Was für Hardware hast Du?



Stryke7 schrieb:


> - Booten dauert mehrere Minuten



Kernel starten oder das Hochfahren der Dienste? Hört sich danach an, dass irgendein Dienst nicht sauber hochkommt und auf ein Timeout rennt.

Mein Lenovo T410 mit einer Samsung 830 bootet in unter 30 Sekunden.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> - in den ersten Stunden, bevor preload seine volle Wirkung entfaltet,  läuft alles extrem schleppend



Preload? Was ist das?

Was sagt der top in der Zeit?



Stryke7 schrieb:


> - die Browser ...   ich weiß nicht warum,  aber Firefox als auch Chrome laufen so grottenlahm als ob ich alles über 3G laden würde.  Das Problem ist nicht die allgemeine Netzgeschwindigkeit,  längere Downloads laufen mit den üblichen Übertragungsraten.  Es reagiert nur alles pervers langsam.   Davon mal abgesehen,  scheint es keine Möglichkeit zu geben brauchbar gut HTML5  Videos abzuspielen.  Man kann diese zwar aktivieren, aber der Player reagiert mit mehreren Sekunden Verzögerung.  Davon mal abgesehen:  Selbst hier im Forum machen die einfachen Textfelder Probleme ...



Hast Du die Treiber für die Grafikkarte installiert? Das ist Dein Problem.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> - Tonnenweise Treiber-Probleme.  Grafikkarte, Maus, Tastatur, Soundkarte, egal was:  Die Treiber sind eine absolute Katastrophe.



Nein, sind sie nicht. Maus und Tastatur brauchen keine speziellen Treiber. Die Grafikkarte und Sound schon, aber die meisten Soundkarten (wenn nicht sogar ziemlich alle) laufen out-of-the-box, mit SPDIF und so kann es aber Probleme geben.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> - Die Update-Politik hat irgendwie ein paar Major Problems.  Es kann nicht sein, dass die regulären, und als stabil angesehenen Betriebssystem- und Softwareupdates in dem Maße meine Programme,  selbst die vorinstallierten Programme mit deren Existenz die Publisher ja rechnen sollten,  abschießen.  Ich glaube, mittlerweile habe ich mehr Software hier installiert die nicht mehr funktioniert, als tatsächlich funktionstüchtige.
> Leider muss ich daraus schließen,  dass man auch bei diesem Betriebssystem am besten ganz auf Updates verzichtet.  Ich dachte immer, das wäre nur ein Microsoft-Problem,  aber da lag ich falsch.



Verstehe ich nicht.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> - Ausgerechnet Ubuntu Studio,  dass ja auf den Produktiveinsatz von und mit Medien ausgelegt ist,  hat super viele Probleme mit Bild- und Tonwiedergaben aller Art.   Ich vermute mal, dass man hier so viel Spezialsoftware zusammengekippt hat, dass am Ende nichts mehr läuft.



Korrigiere erstmal Deine Treiber-Probleme, dann kommt der Rest.

Ubuntu Studio kenne ich nicht.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> -  Anfangs hatte ich extreme Probleme das System stabil zu bekommen, das geht nun.  Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass ein Vanilla-Betriebssystem nicht alle 15 Minuten abstürzen sollte.



Was hast Du denn gemacht um "das System stabil zu bekommen"? Ich kann nicht sagen, dass "das geht nun".


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*



Zeiss schrieb:


> Was für Hardware hast Du?


siehe Signatur.  Sollte für die normale Multimedia-Nutzung reichen. 


Zeiss schrieb:


> Kernel starten oder das Hochfahren der Dienste? Hört sich danach an, dass irgendein Dienst nicht sauber hochkommt und auf ein Timeout rennt.


Das vermute ich auch.  
Ich weiß nur nicht, welcher Dienst, wie ich das herausfinde, und wie ich es fixe. 


Zeiss schrieb:


> Preload? Was ist das?


Ubuntus  Prefetching.  Lässt sich einfach nachinstallieren und ist Gold wert. 


Zeiss schrieb:


> Was sagt der top in der Zeit?


Was ist Top ?  

"top" ist doch ein einfacher Task-Manager, oder irre ich mich da?   


Zeiss schrieb:


> Hast Du die Treiber für die Grafikkarte installiert? Das ist Dein Problem.


Ja.   Die angeblich aktuellen Treiber schießen ständig das System ab, die derzeit installierte Version tut das immerhin nicht mehr.  

Hab dafür aber viel Tearing und Lags beim Abspielen von Videos aller Art. 


Zeiss schrieb:


> Nein, sind sie nicht. Maus und Tastatur brauchen keine speziellen Treiber. Die Grafikkarte und Sound schon, aber die meisten Soundkarten (wenn nicht sogar ziemlich alle) laufen out-of-the-box, mit SPDIF und so kann es aber Probleme geben.


Nun ...   meine Maus hat ein paar größere Probleme. 
Hab einige Knöpfe abschalten müssen, damit das System sie überhaupt nutzen kann.  Ansonsten wird nur der Sensor, aber kein Tastenklick verarbeitet.


----------



## Abductee (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Ich hab aber auch eine sehr schlechte Performance von Firefox unter Linux. (verschiedene Distros)
Auch die GPU-Beschleunigung ausschalten hilft nichts. Der Seitenaufbau bleibt extrem träge.
Chrome läuft dagegen super.


----------



## _maxe (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Basiert auf Arch und ich wüsste nicht welche Vorteile es gegenüber dem bieten soll.


Eine grafische Oberfläche beim installieren und mehere DE's zur Auswahl direkt nach der Installation.

Ich glaube die größte Software Auswahl hast du bei ArchLinux, da große Package Base und dazu noch das AUR ( Arch User Repository ).

Ist auch nicht so schwer zu installieren.
Falls es dennoch irgendwo harpert, empfehle ich einfach die Arch Linux Dokumentation, die ist wirklich super. 

Und wenns dann noch Probleme gibt -> turbosnake hat ja schon einen Link gepostet zu einem Install Skript.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*



_maxe schrieb:


> Eine grafische Oberfläche beim installieren und mehere DE's zur Auswahl direkt nach der Installation.


Das praktisch gleiche bietet Architect auch.



> Und wenns dann noch Probleme gibt -> turbosnake hat ja schon einen Link gepostet zu einem Install Skript.


Ein Skript es nicht, das Wort Framework dürfte eher zutreffen.


----------



## _maxe (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Das praktisch gleiche bietet Architect auch.


Genau. 


> Ein Skript es nicht, das Wort Framework dürfte eher zutreffen.


Danke für die Richtigstellung.
Ich kannte bisjetzt nur Archlinux U Install, welches halt ein script ist.


----------



## Namaker (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Gnome lief bisher immer anständig  und  man kann  es auch optisch halbwegs ansprechend gestalten kann.


Man kann eigentlich alle DEs/WM hübsch konfigurieren, dauert aber meist 



Stryke7 schrieb:


> *tl;dr: System läuft nicht flüssig*


Ubuntu Studio hat bestimmte Kernelpatches installiert, welche für eine geringere Latenz sorgen sollen, vor allem für MIDIController. Dafür werden gewisse Caches abgeschaltet, welche sonst die Schwubbdizität des Systems erhöhen.
Zum Tearing: Gibts im Treiber von nvidia keine Option für Vsync? Ansonsten mal in den Einstellungen vom Compositor gucken oder einen anderen benutzen (z.B. Compton).



_maxe schrieb:


> Ich glaube die größte Software Auswahl hast du bei ArchLinux, da große Package Base und dazu noch das AUR ( Arch User Repository ).


Ich mag die AUR zwar auch ganz gerne, allerdings gibt es dort viele Pakete, welche nicht mehr maintained werden oder auch einfach gar nicht funktionieren.


Manjaro? Muss nicht sein, deren XFCE ist zwar recht ansehnlich konfiguriert, allerdings sind die sehr unterbesetzt mit Entwicklern und verwalten ihre eigenen Repos. Heartbleed damals wurde z.B. erst nach weit über 2 Wochen gepatcht! Als letztes Jahr deren Zertifikate abgelaufen waren und noch keine neuen ausgeliefert wurden, gab es die Empfehlung, doch einfach die Systemzeit um eine Woche nach hinten zu versetzen  Bei etwas essentiellem wie einem Betriebssystem erwartet man dann doch etwas mehr Professionalität... 
Antergos wäre sonst noch eine Möglichkeit, wobei m.E. das auch eine Mogelpackung ist, zur Konfiguration der meisten Dienste muss man sich später eh durch Dateien, Manpages und Wikiartikel wühlen, da kann man auch gleich während der Installation ein bisschen das Gefühl für bekommen 


Ubuntu GNOME oder Debian (am Desktop Testing) wären sonst meine Empfehlung, bei Debian muss natürlich am Anfang mehr Zeit investiert werden, bis alles wie gewünscht läuft. (Anekdote: Meine Mutter hat vor Kurzem einen neuen Drucker gekauft und bei Xubuntu von alleine eingerichtet, da war ich dann schon irgendwie stolz )


----------



## Zeiss (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> siehe Signatur.  Sollte für die normale Multimedia-Nutzung reichen.



Okay, ich nutze nur Intel, aber sei's drum.

Also, die CPU und Board sind wohl problemlos unter Linux, was ich so gesehen habe.

Grafikkarte:  Linux-Treiber von nVidia runterladen und installieren. Du müsstest ggf.  die Kernel-Header und gcc und den ganzen Geraffel noch  nachinstallieren, aber ist kein Problem.

Asus Xonar DG: Die Karte  hat einen C-Media CMI8788 Chip drauf und wird vom Modul snd-oxygen  unterstützt. Was hast Du hier für Probleme?



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Das vermute ich auch.
> Ich weiß nur nicht, welcher Dienst, wie ich das herausfinde, und wie ich es fixe.



Wie  startet denn Ubuntu? Zeigt es ein SplashScreen beim Booten? Da einfach  ESC drücken und Du siehst, was er da startet. Da wo er stehen bleibt  gibt es ein Problem...



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ubuntus  Prefetching.  Lässt sich einfach nachinstallieren und ist Gold wert.



Noch nie davon gehört und auch nicht gebraucht.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Was ist Top ?
> 
> "top" ist doch ein einfacher Task-Manager, oder irre ich mich da?



Genau das ist es, top zeigt Dir die laufenden Prozesse an und auch die von denen verursachte Last.


Ja.   Die angeblich aktuellen Treiber schießen ständig das System ab,  die derzeit installierte Version tut das immerhin nicht mehr.  
Hab dafür aber viel Tearing und Lags beim Abspielen von Videos aller Art.[/quote]

Bei was genau wird zerschossen und vor allem was?  Startet Dein X nicht mehr oder was ist los? Bitte keine Aussagen wie  "das System wird zerschossen", damit kann man nichts anfangen.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nun ...   meine Maus hat ein paar größere Probleme.
> Hab einige Knöpfe abschalten müssen, damit das System sie überhaupt  nutzen kann.  Ansonsten wird nur der Sensor, aber kein Tastenklick  verarbeitet.



Was ist das für eine Maus? Du musst den Tasten einfach die Funktionen zuweisen und fertig.


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Ich habe ein Problem:  Mint will einfach nicht korrekt starten. 

Hab das Abbild bootfähig auf einen USB-Stick geschrieben.  Stick bootet,  ich bekomme ein Auswahlmenü und kann ihm sagen, dass er das System starten soll,  dann zeigt er mir nur noch das LM-Logo an und bleibt da hängen. 

Jemand eine Ahnung woran das liegt? 

Das Abbild hab ich schon kontrolliert, das ist in Ordnung.


----------



## rum (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Moin moin

Ich schreibe gerade von einem LMDE 2 Cinnamon System.
Es ist nicht einfach zu sagen welches Linux am besten zu Dir passt, aber ich habe mich letzter Zeit ein wenig mit Linux und Linuxen beschäftigt.
Meine Erfahrungen mal kurz und konkret auf den Punkt gebracht: Linux benötigt eine sehr große Einarbeitungszeit für Umsteiger oder Linux-Anfänger.
Dem entgegen wirken Distributionen, welche dem Anwender genau diese Einarbeitungszeit zum Teil in sehr großen Mengen abnehmen. Wichtig ist hierbei zu unterscheiden um welchen Unterbau es sich handelt und um welche Oberfläche. Die folgenden Systeme habe ich schon grob durch probiert:
Ubuntu Gnome ...................... relativ einfach, GUI gefielt mir gut
Ubuntu Mint MATE .............. relativ einfach, GUI gefiel mir gut
Ubuntu Mint Xfce ................. relativ einfach, GUI gefiel mir sehr gut
Ubuntu Mint Cinnamon ...... relativ einfach, GUI gefiel mit gut
Manjaro Cinnamon ... anspruchsvoll, GUI gefiel mir gut
Manjaro Xfce ............... anspruchsvoll, GUI gefiel mir äußerst gut
Debian Mint 2 MATE ........... relativ einfach, GUI gefiel mir gut
Debian Mint 2 Cinnamon .. relativ einfach, GUI gefiel mir gut
Allgemeines:
Ubuntu scheint am verbreitetsten zu sein, aber es ist nach längerer Recherche nicht unebdingt das, was Linux sein möchte.
Manjaro ist wohl die mich am meisten ansprechende Version der reduzierten rolling Release Distributionen. Habe mich eigtl. fast sofort in Manjaro mit Xfce verliebt, mir wurde aber sehr schnell klar, das es mehr Pflege bedarf als ich im Moment zu leisten im Stande bin. Habs auch mehrfach zerschossen mit meiner Unbeholfenheit im Umgang mit der CLI und meiner Unwissenheit bezüglich dem Linux Paketmanagement. Man kann soooo viel einstellen; wäre was für mich, im Moment aber nicht (vielleicht nach 2 Jahren Einarbeitungszeit).
Debian ist das, was man im ursprünglichen Sinne am ehesten als Linux annehmen könnte. Aber änlich Manjaro benötigt es einfach immense Einarbeitung.
Daher habe ich entschieden ein System zu nehmen, welches mit am nähesten an Linux heran bringt mit aber dennoch viel abnimmt, also Debian + Cinnamon.
MATE vs Cinnamon: MATE ist relativ Ressourcenschonend, aber im gleichen Maße auch entsprechend reduziert in Erweiterbarkeit und Optik. Da kommt Cinnamon ins Spiel -> es macht nicht alles besser, ist evtl. sogar ineffizienter im Umgang mit den Ressourcen, aber funktioniert auf Modernen Systemen flüssig.
Installation: beles Dich bitte genau was Du tust, bevor Du es tust   insbesondere die korrekte Partitionsaufteilung inkl. SWAP etc sollte passen. Diese Hürde habe ich nach langer Belesungszeit mit einem optischen Start-Medium mit dem Programm Mini Tool Partition Wizard genommen. Es ist aber egal, womit Du das machst, Du musst nur vorher Wissen was Du tust.
Meine Positiven/Negativen Eindrücke mit Linux im Vergleich mit Windows 7...
Negativ:
UHD Bildschirme und verschwindente Mauszeiger bei Auflösungen unterhalb der nativen (Umgehbar mit Größenanpassungen der GUI-Parts).
Komplexität aber teilweise Notwendigkeit im Umgang mit der CLI (da bin ich selber schuld).
Einarbeitung benötigt! Einarbeitung benötigt! Einarbeitung benötigt!
Optisch etwas hinter Windows hinterher; Treiber <zum Teil> nicht so weit entwickelt.
Anwendungen teilweise in reduzierter Optik/Haktop/Akkustik.
Positiv:
Man kann <fast> alles machen, nur Spielen ist derzeit noch etwas in den Kinderschuhen, aber da kommt Aufwind aus Richtung AMD!
Kostet nix, kostet nix, kostet gar nix; nur Zeit!
Sicherheit GROSS geschrieben (wenn man es mit der Paktverwaltung und vor allem deren -Verifizierung drauf hat braucht man nicht mal nen Virenscanner oder so).
Funktionsumfang und Konfigurierbarkeit in tieferen Systemschichten (Netzwerk, Dateisystem, Anwendungsinstallation und -management, ...) echt heftig!
Du bist und bleibst Herr Deiner HW & SW, keine Bevormundung bzw. Reduzierung der Möglichkeiten; einzig die Auswahl der Distribution und GUI nimmt Dir etwas ab und ist weniger konfigurierbar oder nimmt Dir weniger ab und braucht dafür Dein Wissen und KnowHow im Umgang mit Ihr!



Freie Grüße
Rum


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Danke für die umfangreiche Antwort.  

Kurz gesagt:  Ich weiß schon, was ich tue  
Es ging mir nur mal darum zu hören, was hier für Distributionen verwendet und empfohlen werden, und ob es vielleicht noch etwas gibt was ich nicht im Sinn hatte oder noch nicht kenne. 


Aktuell habe ich nach wie vor das Problem, dass Mint nicht mal startet.  
Ich weiß nicht wieso,  aber wenns um Treiber geht, haben alle bisher getesteten Distris auf meiner Hardware sehr große Probleme. 
Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt gerade nicht, was ich tun soll, wenn nicht mal das blöde Abbild vom USB-Stick starten will. 


Wenn ich mal Zeit habe, werde ich versuchen stattdessen Debian zu installieren, das Image fliegt hier auch noch irgendwo rum. 
Dafür habe ich aber frühstens nächste Woche Zeit ...  Und auch dann würde ich mich lieber erst um den Server kümmern.


----------



## Die_Himbeere (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Hast du einen 2. Bildschirm an deinem System hängen? Wenn ja, steck den mal bitte ab während der Installation und Versuch mal deinen Monitor an die Igpu anzuschließen während der Installation bzw davor. 
Hatte n ähnliches Szenario wie du als ichs letzte mal Mint installiert hab. 
MfG


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Ich habe weder einen zweiten Bildschirm noch einen iGP


----------



## JPW (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Vom USB Stick booten dauert aber auch ne Zeit. Wie lange hast du denn gewartet wenn du schreibst, es bleibt hängen?


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*



JPW schrieb:


> Vom USB Stick booten dauert aber auch ne Zeit. Wie lange hast du denn gewartet wenn du schreibst, es bleibt hängen?



Das ist mir schon klar,  aber in Anbetracht dessen, dass das ganze Abbild nur 1,6GB groß ist,  kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass er länger als 10-15 Minuten braucht und nach dieser Zeit tatsächlich noch was sinnvolles tut.  In der Zeit hätte man problemlos das ganze Abbild in den Speicher laden können.


----------



## Jimini (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Hast du mal testweise den Splashscreen deaktiviert, um zu schauen, was da so passiert? Bleibt das System wirklich hängen ("freeze") oder passiert nur nichts mehr? Du kannst ja mal schauen, ob es noch auf Magic Sysrq-Eingaben reagiert, indem du Alt+Druck+B drückst. Wenn das System dann neustartet, war es nicht eingefroren.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*



Jimini schrieb:


> Hast du mal testweise den Splashscreen deaktiviert, um zu schauen, was da so passiert? Bleibt das System wirklich hängen ("freeze") oder passiert nur nichts mehr? Du kannst ja mal schauen, ob es noch auf Magic Sysrq-Eingaben reagiert, indem du Alt+Druck+B drückst. Wenn das System dann neustartet, war es nicht eingefroren.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Nein, das habe ich noch nicht probiert.  Die Tastenkombination ist mir neu  

Ich denke, dass einfach nichts mehr passiert, kann aber nicht sagen wieso. 


Wie kann man denn beim Starten des Abbilds den Splashscreen deaktiveren?  Ich bekomme da ein sehr begrenztes Auswahlmenü.


----------



## Jimini (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nein, das habe ich noch nicht probiert.  Die Tastenkombination ist mir neu


Die Tastenkombinationen lösen direkt Aktionen des Kernels aus. Wenn das System also nicht komplett abgeschmiert ist, kann man hierüber teilweise noch was retten.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magische_S-Abf-Taste
(die Funktion muss im Kernel aktiviert sein, was aber meines Wissens per Default meistens der Fall ist)


> Wie kann man denn beim Starten des Abbilds den Splashscreen deaktiveren?  Ich bekomme da ein sehr begrenztes Auswahlmenü.


Leider kenne ich mich weder mit Mint noch mit neueren Grub-Versionen aus, aber ich vermute mal, dass das über einen Grup-Parameter machbar sein könnte. Oder F2, ich glaube darüber lässt sich auch so mancher Splashscreen ausblenden.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Ich habs eben nochmal mit Mint probiert.  Er versucht zu starten und gibt mir diverse schöne Meldungen aus,  bis her dann hiermit stehen bleibt:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sagt das jemandem was?


----------



## Namaker (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Hast du zufälligerweise ein Laufwerk an den S-ATA Steckplätzen des ASMedia Controller angeschlossen? Anscheinend unterstützt der bestimmte Befehle nicht.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*



Namaker schrieb:


> Hast du zufälligerweise ein Laufwerk an den S-ATA Steckplätzen des ASMedia Controller angeschlossen? Anscheinend unterstützt der bestimmte Befehle nicht.



Ähm ja, an beiden SATA Controllern hängen Laufwerke.  

Aber die müssen da auch bleiben ...   Wenn Mint damit ein Problem hat,  disqualifiziert es sich leider als OS für den PC.


----------



## Abductee (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Windows hat damit genau so ein Problem wenn du keine Treiber dafür installiert hast.

Wie hast du das jetzt installiert? CD, USB-Stick?
Kommt das beim Starten/Booten vom Medium?
Falls USB-Stick, mit welchem Tool hast du das erstellt?


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Windows hat damit genau so ein Problem wenn du keine Treiber dafür installiert hast.
> 
> Wie hast du das jetzt installiert? CD, USB-Stick?
> Kommt das beim Starten/Booten vom Medium?
> Falls USB-Stick, mit welchem Tool hast du das erstellt?



Keine Ahnung, ich hab Windows noch nie mit dem Mainboard installiert. 

Aktuell ist Mint auf einem USB Stick ...   Mit LiLi  (Linux Live USB Creator)  erstellt.


----------



## Abductee (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Der Lili ist gut, hatte damit noch nie Probleme.

Ist das ein normales Cinnamon oder Mate oder der Debian-Ableger?


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Ich auch nicht.


Ist Cinnamon.


----------



## Abductee (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Hast du die optionale Partition für die Live-Session aktiv?


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Auf dem USB-Stick?  Nein.


----------



## Damianx3 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Hi,

ich denke auch, dass der SATA Controller da Probleme mit den Befehlssätzen hat...
Ich weiß nicht inwieweit du die Möglichkeit hast, da mal umzustecken, das könnte möglicherweise helfen.

Ansonsten ist Cinnamon wohl tatsächlich ungeeignet für dein System.
Ich würde dir Fedora empfehlen, damit hatte ich solche Probleme noch nie und die Softwareauswahl ist riesig.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Ich könnte es testweise mal umstecken ...   um ehrlich zu sein,  habe ich aber immer recht wenig Lust außerhalb der Wartungsintervalle an die Hardware zu gehen.  Mein PC ist ziemlich voll,  da rumzubasteln ist eine nervige Angelegenheit. 

Mit derzeit mindestens acht SATA-Laufwerken bin ich auch leider darauf angewiesen,  beide Controller parallel betreiben zu können.  


Fedora werde ich mir irgendwann auch noch mal angucken    Als nächstes steht debian auf der Test-Liste. 

Schade,  ich habe Mint in einer VM auf dem Laptop getestet und da gefiel es mir auf den ersten Blick ziemlich gut. 


Vielleicht versuche ich auch nochmal eine zweite,  funktionierende Version von Ubuntu Studio aufzusetzen ...  
Wenn es nicht so unfassbar viele Probleme hätte, wäre das eigentlich ein angenehmes System.  
Oder ich suche mal nach einem anderen Gnome-Ubuntu


----------



## Abductee (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Oder ich suche mal nach einem anderen Gnome-Ubuntu


Ich war von Ubuntu Gnome (offiz. Derivat) positiv überrascht. Das ist in meinen Augen das was Ubuntu sein sollte. (Unity ist grausig)
Ubuntu GNOME | An official flavor of Ubuntu, featuring the GNOME desktop environment.

Bei mir in der Arbeit wird beruflich nur CentOS eingesetzt.
Hat zwar nicht die aktuellesten Treiber, aber als RedHat-Derivat serverqualitäten.


----------



## Raptorit (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

immer noch von mint angetan


----------



## -Metallica- (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Verschiedenste Destris Austesten ist das A & O  - letztendlich um festzustellen, mit welcher man super gut klar kommt.


----------



## nonamez78 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Der Ansatz sollte ggf. einfach der eigene Anspruch sein.
Professionell greift man schnell zu Ubuntu, Debian oder Red Hat (ich persönlich habe mich über Jahre an die einst eher ungeliebte lila Optik von Ubuntu gewöhnt und schreibe auch gerade von einer solchern). In diesem Sektor spielen Update Frequenz und Stabilität die größte Rolle. Desktop Anzeigen für CPU oder anderern Kram (wie man ihn oft auf Screenshots sieht) sind absolut unwichtig.
Für mich kommt kein Red Hat mehr in Frage, weil die rpm basisierten Distributionen insgesamt zu wenig schnell verfügbaren externen Zuspruch haben. Das sieht mit Debian oder eben Ubuntu um so besser aus. Fast alles kriegt man als Repo (bin ich kein großer Fan von das System zuzupflastern) oder zumindest als deb-file.

Durch die Vielzahl von Ablegern bei Debian und Ubuntu (Ubuntu basiert selber auf Debian) ist eine richtige Entscheidung schwierig, aber am Ende klemmt es hier nur wieder bei der "Optik". Die einen sind schlichter (Linux Mint), die anderen scheinbar überladen (Ubuntu). Der Unterbau unterscheidet sich aber sehr wenig, was für mich das Wichtigste ist.


----------



## Abductee (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Es klemmt nicht nur bei der Optik.
Mint (oder andere Diszros) bringt einiges von Haus aus mit was man unter Ubuntu mühselig nachinstallieren muss.
Das ist dann der Knackpunkt ob ein Umsteiger frustriert wieder zurück auf Windows wechselt oder Linux eine Chance gibt.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Ich drehe langsam durch ... 

Ich habe eben mal versucht,  Ubuntu Gnome zu installieren. 

Beim Installationsvorgang hört die Grafikoberfläche einfach auf zu funktionieren.  Ich kann noch die Maus bewegen,  aber sie reagiert auf keine weiteren Eingaben mehr. 


Gibt es irgendwelche berühmten Probleme des Linux Kernels mit bestimmter Hardware?   So langsam finde ich es dezent seltsam,  dass wirklich jedes Linux das ich teste die gleichen Probleme hat ...


----------



## Jimini (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Steht dir ein zweites System zur Verfügung, mit welchem du dich übers Netzwerk auf deinem Rechner einloggen könntest?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*



Jimini schrieb:


> Steht dir ein zweites System zur Verfügung, mit welchem du dich übers Netzwerk auf deinem Rechner einloggen könntest?
> 
> MfG Jimini


Ja, an PCs mangelts hier nicht. 


Ich habe gerade mal die SecureBoot Option von "Windows"  auf "anderes" umgestellt.  Ich hoffe, das wars ...   ich packe gerade mal wieder Mint auf einen der USB Sticks.

Edit: Ok, Mint hats jedenfalls nicht geholfen.


Ok, Update:

Ubuntu Gnome startet problemlos im Live-Modus.  Von dort aus ließ es sich auch installieren,  das startet aber auch nicht.

Nach etwas Recherche der aktuellen Fehlermeldung  (cannot find tocblock)  sieht es so aus, als hätte Linux ein fundamentales Problem damit,  dass ein paar andere Festplatten im PC in einem Software-RAID organisiert sind. 

Ich verstehe dass er mit den Platten nichts anfangen kann,  aber wieso deshalb keines der getesten Systeme in der Lage ist,  zu starten, ist mir ein Rätsel.
In dem Sinne werde ich wohl versuchen müssen noch mal Ubuntu Studio zu reparieren, das startet wenigstens ...  

Meine Laune ist gerade richtig mies.  Wer programmiert so eine Sche_i_ße?!




Edit 13278949365:

Kann man Linux irgendwie den Zugriff auf bestimmte Laufwerke verbieten?   Das wäre die einzige mögliche Lösung die ich noch sehe.


----------



## Jimini (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ja, an PCs mangelts hier nicht.


Ich würde wie folgt vorgehen:

 Deinen PC vom Ubuntu-Gnome-Installationsmedium starten (Live-Modus). 
Von einem anderen System aus zwei SSH-Verbindungen zu deinem PC aufbauen. In einer läuft als root "_tail -f /var/log/syslog_" (ich glaube, in dieser Datei legt Ubuntu das Syslog ab). 
Die Installation starten. 
Wenn Der Fehler auftritt, postest du alle syslog-Meldungen der letzten 10 Sekunden hier. Dazu bitte die Ausgabe von "_dmesg | tail -n 50_". 
Das ist zwar aufwändig, aber es kann ja nicht angehen, dass dir mehrere Distributionen die Funktion verweigern.

Nachtrag: okay, ich bin noch nicht ganz wach. Habe jetzt erst gelesen, dass Ubuntu Gnome sich jetzt auf einmal installieren ließ, aber nicht bootet. Kannst beim Bootvorgang den Splashscreen deaktivieren und die Kernelmeldungen anzeigen lassen? Hier wird erklärt, wie man das mit einem Grub-Parameter machen kann: Bootoptionen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
Die Meldungen kannst du dann beispielsweise abfotografieren und hier posten.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Sorry, ich bin bis Sonntag abend unterwegs.

Bis dahin hat sich mein Frust und Hass vielleicht soweit beruhigt, dass ich es versuche  

Ich melde mich dann.   So wie es aussieht,  scheint das Problem aber wirklich am Software-RAID zu liegen.
Ich frage mich nur, warum das bereits installierte Ubuntu Studio damit kein Problem hat.


----------



## rabe08 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

So, jetzt muss sich die Debianfraktion mal einmischen. Selbstverständlich ist Debian das beste OS für alle Anwendungen . Ohne Ausnahmen .  Davon abgesehen: es gibt Probleme mit AMD-Systemen und aktuellen Linux-Distributionen. Das liegt weder an AMD noch an den Distris sondern daran, dass auf AMD-Systemen einige Sachen anders laufen als auf Intel-Systemen. Ich habe selbst letzte Woche ein AMD-System mit Debian aufgesetzt und es hat mir einige graue Haare gebracht. Was bei diesem System schlußendlich die Lösung war:

- ich setze voraus, dass grub benutzt wird
- editiere mit Rootrechten und vim (es gibt keinen anderen Editor) die /etc/default/grub, indem Du GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="iommu=soft" ergänzt.
- update grub mit sudo update-grub
- starte den Rechner neu
(diese Vorgehensweise kann bei allen Debian-basierenden Distris angewendet werden. Schaden kann das nicht verursachen!)

Das Problem ist iommu, was das ist kannst Du gerne nachlesen, ich habe jetzt keine Lust, dass hier zu erötern und abzugrenzen. Du kannst auch iommu im Bios aktivieren, das löst auch einige Probleme, schafft aber neue. Dieser kleine Eintrag hat meine Probleme nach rund 20 Installationen verschiedener Distris gelöst. Das System war ein FX 8320E, Gigabyte 970er board, nvidia Grafik usw. Im ganzen etwas schwächer als Dein System. Und rennt jetzt wie Tier.

edit: die von Dir geposteten Ausgaben mit den Startproblemen sprechen exakt für das iommu-Problem!


----------



## Stryke7 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Das klingt sehr interessant,  ich werde mal versuchen von einer anderen Maschine aus darauf zuzugreifen und die Datei zu editieren.


----------



## nordischerdruide (9. April 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Welches Linux kann man empfehlen…?

Diese Frage ist wohl ein Dauerbrenner oder KLASSIKER ^^

Ich bin über einen Umweg zu Linux gekommen, über die PS3.
Dort lief Yellow Dog Linux und Fedora recht gut.
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hätte ich sicher diese beiden empfohlen 
Etwas später kaufte ich mir ein Netbook mit XANDROS Linux.
Naja, so glücklich war ich damit nicht.
Irgendwann spielte ich Ubuntu 8.10 drauf und mag bis heute Ubuntu eigentlich sehr.
(Diese würde ich für Anfänger, vor allem im deutschsprachigem Raum immer wieder empfehlen.)
Hier und da experimentierte ich auch mit verschiedenen Distributionen, bin aber immer bei den DEBIAN behafteten hängen geblieben.

Zur Zeit habe ich folgende Linuxdistributionen in Betrieb.
Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, 16.04 LTS, Linux Mint 17.03 und openSUSE 42.1

Eine weitere Klassiker-frage in der Linuxwelt…. Welchen Desktop kann man empfehlen...?

Eigentlich ist alles eine GESCHMACKSFRAGE und jeder wird sich über kurz oder lang mit seinem Linux oder Desktop seiner Wahl anfreunden.


----------



## Rarek (9. April 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

kannman denn den Hash-codes auf der Mint Seite denn vertrauen (wieder) ?
bzw. sind die Server alle wieder Sauber, sodass ich direkt upgraden kann?


----------



## nordischerdruide (9. April 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

ich hoffe das die mädels und jungs von linuxmint daraus gelernt haben und ihren job nun vernünftig machen.
es gab da ja einen kleinen disput zwischen ubuntu und linuxmint entwickler im bezug auf sicherheit und upgradepolitik.
ich persönlich aktualisiere auf mint bis 5 und hatte bis dato keine probleme damit.

hatte die distri aus meiner abozeitschrift ( LinuxUser - Das Magazin für die Praxis - Aktuelle Ausgabe) und nicht aus dem netz gezogen.


----------



## nonamez78 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Für mich läuft beruflich seit Jahren alles mit Debian basierten Distributionen. Auf Servern (sind in meinem Einflussbereich ein paar hundert) das "echte" Debian, auf Workstations fast nur Ubuntu. Vereinzelt auch Fedora, aber das wurde im Laufe der Zeit immer weniger. Linux Mint nervte mich irgendwann mit den neuen Releases, weil Upgrades selten wirklich klappten (zu oft haben sie an Ihrem eigenen Desktop zuviel auf einmal verändert, was die Installation brach), wodurch das mir eigentlich zu bunte Ubuntu mein Favorite wurde.
Die Frage nach der Distribution sollte man wohl eher nach den Vorkenntnissen setzen. Mein Fokus liegt auf der Konsole. Als Windows "Klicker" (nicht böse gemeint) wird man wohl z.B. mit einer schlanken Xfce Oberfläche einen Heulanfall bekommen, weil nichts wirklich "einfach so" funktioniert, ohne sich mal etwas einzulesen.


----------



## Jimini (10. April 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*



nonamez78 schrieb:


> Als Windows "Klicker" (nicht böse gemeint) wird man wohl z.B. mit einer schlanken Xfce Oberfläche einen Heulanfall bekommen, weil nichts wirklich "einfach so" funktioniert, ohne sich mal etwas einzulesen.


Als Gegenbeispiel führe ich in dieser Sache immer wieder gern meine Eltern an, die beide alles andere als technikaffin sind. Ihre alten WinXP-Rechner habe ich durch Xubuntu / Win7 ersetzt. Mit XFCE kommen beide hervorragend klar, Unity hingegen führte zu absoluter Verwirrung (übrigens auch bei mir).
Letztendlich führt kaum ein Weg am Ausprobieren vorbei, zumindest, was die Oberfläche anbelangt. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## nordischerdruide (10. April 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Oh ja, der Desktop und seine Benutzeroberflächen.
Da fällt mir gleich folgender Spruch ein : WER DIE WAHL HAT, HAT DIE QUAL 

Auf der PS3 hatte ich anfangs Gnome 2 und später XFCE.
Auf dem Netbook (10“) Unity (2D), bis heute (Ubuntu 12.04 LTS).
Auf dem PC von Anfang an Gnome 2 bis Gnome 3 erschien.Damit hatte ich persönlich Probleme und habe mich schließlich für Mate entschieden.
Ausnahme mein Spielenotebook, da läuft Gnome 3.
Allerdings habe ich auf dem PC und Notebook neben LINUX auch Windows Partitionen.
Dort laufen virtuelle Maschinen mit dem derzeitigen aktuellen Xubuntu (XFCE 4) und LUBUNTU (LXDE) Versionen.
Vor kurzem installierte ich mir zusätzlich openSUSE 42.1 mit der KDE Oberfläche. Ich habe mich bemüht aber bin wohl doch zu doof für KDE. Nun läuft auch auf openSUSE MATE

Somit habe ich doch einige der derzeitig gängigen Oberflächen und finde jede hat sein Pro und Contra.


----------



## Abductee (10. April 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Ich kann bei Unity kein Pro finden 
Für jede Änderung und sei es so was primitives das man das Dock Horizontal möchte braucht man die Konsole, bzw. ein Fremdprogramm.


----------



## nordischerdruide (10. April 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

@abductee, es hat auch bei mir einen Grund das Unity nur auf meinen uralt Netbook seinen Platz gefunden hat.
Und dann auch nur die 2D Version, die ja aktuell nicht mehr gefördert wird.
Auf PC und Notebook hatte ich es  nur kurz.
Tja, wer es mag....BITTE.... ich brauch es nicht.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. April 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

KDE finde ich persönlich immer so hässlich ...   
Gnome ist gut.  XFCE ist ok, braucht meist ein bisschen mehr Zuneigung um ansehnlich zu werden.


----------



## Rarek (10. April 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

ich bin bei Cinnamon hängen geblieben... nach etwas Zuneigung ists nu gut ^^


----------



## Stryke7 (10. April 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Stimmt, Cinnamon ist auch hübsch


----------



## nordischerdruide (10. April 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Cinnamon hatte ich auch eine Zeit lang probiert und bin fast hängengeblieben.
Fand ich auch sehr interessant, da man versuchte für die Gnome 2 und Gnome 3 Geschichte einen Mittelweg zu finden.
KDE ist sicher nicht schlecht und man hat ja auch eine Menge an Möglichkeiten, aber ich bin wohl durch ein paar Jahre Gnome zu sehr beeinflusst worden.


----------



## _maxe (13. April 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Und wenn man nicht zufrieden ist mit den ganzen Dekstop Oberflächen kann man auch ganz drauf verzichten und sich einen einfachen Window Manager installieren.


----------



## nordischerdruide (15. April 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*



_maxe schrieb:


> Und wenn man nicht zufrieden ist mit den ganzen Dekstop Oberflächen kann man auch ganz drauf verzichten und sich einen einfachen Window Manager installieren.



oder OPENBOX, da läuft alles nur noch über Terminals, wie früher, die KÖNIGSKLASSE ^^


----------



## -Metallica- (16. April 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Im mom Teste ich etwas Ubuntu 16.04 Mate - Cupertino, läuft ganz schick. 
Morgen / Übermorgen schaue ich mir mal Manjaro an.


----------



## Gimmick (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Seit gestern mal OpenSuse Leap 42.1 mit Gnome 3 in der VirtualBox am laufen. Bisher läuft das super.
Eigentlich bevorzuge ich eher KDE, aber das war mir nicht stabil genug. Bin allerdings sehr zufrieden mit Gnome 3.


----------



## nordischerdruide (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

das beruhigt mich aber, habe auch openSUSE 42.1 mit KDE installiert, allerdings auf einer festplatte.
bei mir geht das system immer in den pausenmodus beim video sehen.ich habe aber auch lxde,xfce,mate und gnome 3 neben KDE installiert und da funktioniert alles reibungslos.
habe schon gedacht es liegt an mir und nicht an KDE, da ich eigentlich mehr der gnome TYP bin ^^
aber ansonsten habe ich mich schon an openSUSE gewöhnt und finde es auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Pluscrafter (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Xubuntu


----------



## nordischerdruide (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux kÃ¶nnt ihr empfehlen?*

welches xubuntu nutzt du ?

ps. virtuelle maschine, da habe ich zwei varianten laufen die vergangenheit und zufunkt nicht besser darstellen können

1  Jahre Ubuntu › Ikhaya › ubuntuusers.de


----------



## -Xploit- (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Black Arch Linux 

BlackArch Linux - Penetration Testing Distribution


----------



## nordischerdruide (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

sieht jedenfalls recht interessant aus.
aber ist arch nicht etwas schwierig bzw. nicht ganz so einfach zu händeln ?


----------



## Rarek (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

das kommt auf den Anwender drauf an


----------



## -Xploit- (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

@nordischerdruide,

diese spezielle Distri richtet sich eher an Penetration Tester wie auch System / Netzwerkadmins.


----------



## _maxe (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*



nordischerdruide schrieb:


> sieht jedenfalls recht interessant aus.
> aber ist arch nicht etwas schwierig bzw. nicht ganz so einfach zu händeln ?



Hatte mit Arch weniger Probleme wie mit Debian oder Ubuntu.
Die Arch-Wiki ist wirklich hervorragend, da kann man eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen.

Aber BlackArch ist auch wieder was anderes wie ich gerade sehe.


----------



## Rarek (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*



-Xploit- schrieb:


> @nordischerdruide,
> 
> diese spezielle Distri richtet sich eher an Penetration Tester wie auch System / Netzwerkadmins.



also wie auch Kali? (ja ich weiß... Kali hat ähnliche entwiklung genossen wie LOIC... letzteres ist auch nur ein tool um das heimische eigene Netzwerk zu stresstesten...)


----------



## -Xploit- (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Wie geschrieben, diese Art von Distri gehört in den Professionellen IT Security Bereich.

Und Leute die in freier Wildbahn nur aus "Just for Fun - oder aus niederer Krimineller Energie heraus" so etwas benutzen, um Private Netzwerke - oder gar Firmen zu Schädigen / Sabotieren etc., gehören für mich in den Knast, ohne wenn und aber.


----------



## Zeiss (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Ist auch nur ein Linux wie jeder andere auch, nur dass da einpaar Netzwerktools mehr installiert sind...

@Topic: Ich nutze seit Jahren Debian SID


----------



## nordischerdruide (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

@all, danke für Infos.
vielleicht gönne ich ARCH allgemein mal eine Zeit in einer virtuellen Maschine, um mich vertrauter damit zu machen.

@zeiss, ich dafür Oldoldstable da ich den Kernel 2.6.32 mochte und vor allem Gnome 2.
Aber da gibt es ja nun Mate


----------



## Zeiss (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Kernel 2.6, Jesus, das ist ja schon prehistorisch... 

Ich werde bei meinem IMX6 wohl von 4.5 auf 3.16 downgraden, mal schauen, ob dann alles sauber läuft.


----------



## Stern1710 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Also empfehlen kann ich aus persönlicher Erfahrung alle Ubuntu-Geschmacksrichtungen, zum Beispiel Kubuntu oder (mein Liebling) Xubuntu.
Als Alternative auch gleich Debian selbst oder Solus Project


----------



## -Xploit- (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux kÃ¶nnt ihr empfehlen?*

Für Linux Neulinge empfiehlt es sich in allererster Linie, sich eine "Live Distribution" Runterzuladen (Iso Datei) und auf einen Usb Stik draufzumachen. (z.B. mit Unetbootin unter Windows etc. (Ist selbsterklärend) - es gibt aber noch andere Tools.)

- Im Bios dann halt einstellen, das vom USB Stik Gebootet werden soll usw. versteht sich von selbst.

- Ruhig einmal über Wochen hinweg, "*verschiedenste Distributionen"* sich Anschauen und Testen, und nicht nur eine einzige Distribution.

- Auch sollte man sich verschiedene "Guis" einmal Anschauen, ob sie einem liegen oder nicht. (KDE - Gnome - Mate - XFCE..... usw. usw. usw.)

- Wer zu alledem bereit ist, wird ein Linux seiner Wahl schon finden. 

Anmerkung: Hier kann man auch einmal reinschauen : DistroWatch.com: Put the fun back into computing. Use Linux, BSD.


----------



## nordischerdruide (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

@zeis, JO ^^
da liefen aber auch prehistorische rechner recht flott mit.
@xploit, probieren geht über studieren, das ist absolut richtig.
@stern, mein herz schlug auch viele jahre für ubuntu... eigentlich nur für ubuntu. mittlerweile dürfen aber auch andere distris mich erfreuen


----------



## Equalizer- (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Ubuntu 16.04 Mate


----------



## nordischerdruide (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*



Equalizer- schrieb:


> Ubuntu 16.04 Mate



ubuntu 16.04 habe ich auch auf einer platte auf dem pc und notebook sowie eine partition auf dem netbook.
außer auf der anderen netbook partion mit der 12.04, wo sogar unity (2D !!!) noch oberfläche ist, habe ich überall andere benutzeroberflächen.
das ist ja das besondere, man kann eben verschiedene oberflächen nutzen 

NETBOOK:  ubuntu 12.04 mit unity 2D, ubuntu 16.04 mit XFCE (root) und LXDE (user mit wenig rechten)
PC: ubuntu 16.04 mit MATE
NOTEBOOK: ubuntu 16.04 mit GNOME 3


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Ansonsten gäbe es als Ubuntu-Derivat noch Linux Mint mit Cinnamon Oberfläche. Aber das kennt der TE ja schon.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Linux Mint mit Cinnamon Sarah. Ich teste gerade Manjaro und bin bisher überzeugt


----------



## nordischerdruide (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

manjaro hatte ich auch schon mal getestet und war angenehm überrascht.
da ich ja folgendes magazin (LinuxUser - Das Magazin für die Praxis - Aktuelle Ausgabe) im abo habe, kann ich häufiger mal exotische distributionen testen.
sind ja immer eine reihe als cd im magazin dabei


----------



## JDMartti (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Falls ihr irgendeinen alten Laptop oder PC habt, probiert mal Lubuntu aus, gefällt mir sehr gut auf meinem Singlecore 1,4 GhZ laptop


----------



## Zeiss (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Kann nach wie vor Debian empfehlen.

Installiere gerade Debian Debian Jessie auf meinem Root Server


----------



## nordischerdruide (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Habe mir heute MINT 18 auf mein Notebook drauf gespielt, um einen Vergleich zu UBUNTU 16.04 zu haben.
Da ich derzeit HALF LIFE spiele, kann ich somit gut vergleichen.
Der erste Eindruck von Mint 18 ist recht gut.
Steam läuft auch aber leider noch nicht ganz so rund wie auf UBUNTU.
Bin mal gespannt wie sich LARA CROFT macht, was ich unter UBUNTU in voller HD Auflösung spielen konnte.

@JDMartii, Lubuntu ist eine recht interessant Geschichte da sie auf LXDE aufbaut.
Bei dem heutigen 64bit Wahn ^^ bleiben einen kaum noch alternativen.
Früher konnte man die Frage...HABE ALTE HARDWARE,WAS FÜR OS KANN ICH NUTZEN ?
noch mit der Antwort: LINUX befriedigen. Das dürfte bald vorbei sein !!!

@ZEISS, Debian ist die MUTTER aller LINUXDISTRIBUTIONEN….nein, nicht wirklich.
Aber ohne Debian kein UBUNTU und ohne Ubuntu kein LinuxMINT


----------



## Shutterfly (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Auf privaten Rechnern ist mir alles außer Arch Linux zu alt


----------



## Zeiss (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*



nordischerdruide schrieb:


> @ZEISS, Debian ist die MUTTER aller LINUXDISTRIBUTIONEN….nein, nicht wirklich.
> Aber ohne Debian kein UBUNTU und ohne Ubuntu kein LinuxMINT



Ich verwende grundsätzlich keine Ableger (= Ubuntu und Konsorten) und schon mal keine Ableger von Ableger. Ich wüsste auch nicht warum, dann gleich das Original. Im Geschäft haben wir entweder auf den Application Server RHEL oder Oracle Linux, auf den DB-Server läuft AIX


----------



## xActionx (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Auf privaten Rechnern ist mir alles außer Arch Linux zu alt



So lob ich mir das Arch + i3wm


----------



## Shutterfly (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*



xActionx schrieb:


> So lob ich mir das Arch + i3wm



okay, i3wm ist mir persönlich dann doch zu abgedreht


----------



## Junkrat (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Debian, Stabilität ist mir das wichtigste.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Ich bin irrgendwie bei Linux Mint und Ubuntu Mate geblieben


----------



## nordischerdruide (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

@zeiss, original ist eben original und debian ist schon inordnung.
@junkrat, stabilität ziehe ich mittlerweile auch vor, deshalb nur LTS versionen.
diese werden ja nun schon 5 jahre lang unterstützt, was ich echt toll finde 
@icebreaker87, nach langen suchen und wechseln bin ich auch bei mate hängen geblieben, egal ob mint oder ubuntu.
liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich immer gnome2 benutzt habe und mit gnome3 oder unity nichts so richtig anfangen konnte.


----------



## volvo242 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Welches Linux könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Für Anfanger: Mint oder Lubu
Sonstiges: Arch


Boah werde ich seit Windows am PC wieder aggressiv,
andauernd verspür ich es den PC beim Fenster raus zu werfen.


----------

